

   14 Lessons From Benjamin Franklin About Getting What You Want In Life - kschua
http://www.businessinsider.com/14-action-inducing-lessons-from-benjamin-franklin-2012-4

======
JoeAltmaier
What hubris: to caption Ben's aphorisms with lame approximations!

------
cafard
About half of these look to me as if they date from well after Franklin's
lifetime.

